

What's an easy way to improve how African Americans score on IQ tests? - cwan
http://www.bakadesuyo.com/whats-an-easy-way-to-improve-how-african-amer

======
evincarofautumn
Really interesting stuff. I hate to sound like a shameless self-promoter, but
this reminds me of an article I wrote a while back called “Tricky Programming
Concepts Aren’t”. In my experience, giving someone the wrong preconceptions
about the material they’ll be studying—or the test they’ll be taking—can
drastically reduce their performance. Teachers and test administrators would
do well to know this and take exceptional care.

